# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عبد الحميد عمار ، ميدو ، السعودي ،الفتى الطائر

## نجمة السعد

*
جميعنا بريدوا سعودي ياميدو الكفر حقو واللعب سيدو 

فيديو ميدو 

* عبدالحميد عماري أو السعودي أو حميدو أو ميدو مهاجم موهوب من طراز فريد رصدته عيون المريخ عندما كان شافعاً يافعاً في فريق الأمير البحراوي وتم تسجيله في الخانات السنية بهدوء. 

* وعقب ضم المريخ له جن جنون الأهلة الذين كانوا قد غفلوا عنه.. فظلوا طوال سنواته مع المريخ يحاولون استقطابه لينتقل للهلال خاصة بعد تألق اللاعب في المريخ، ولكن حرص أهل المريخ الشديد على هذا اللاعب وظهور الرئيس الفلتة جمال الوالي ونائبه عثمان الدقير في حرم المريخ بدد كل أحلام الأهلة في تحويله للأزرق. 



* كاد الفتى اليافع عبدالحميد في أول موسم له مع المريخ أن يضيع في زفة اللاعبين الكبار لدرجة أن بدأ بعض غوغاء الصحافة الرياضية من محدودي النظرة الفنية الكتابة عن ترشيحه للشطب وأذكر إنني دافعت عنه بشدة وحذرت من الاستغناء عنه لأنني استشعرت فيه موهبة فذة وظللت أكرر الدفاع عنه حتى نجا اللاعب من مقصلة فاقدي النظرة الفنية. 



* في الموسم الثاني لميدو مع المريخ برز وتألق ونال إعجاب الجماهير فأصبح أحد النجوم المحبوبين لدى القبيلة الحمراء. 



* عبدالحميد مهاجم ماكر وكما قال كروجر إنه يسجل الهدف من نصف الفرصة!! وليت كروجر عرف هذه الحقيقة مبكراً منذ الموسم الفائت، وليته منحه الفرص الكثيرة التي كان يمنحها لعلاء الزهرة في البطولة الأفريقية. 



* عبدالحميد الذي كان أسيراً لكنبة كروجر في الكثير من مباريات الموسم الفائت هل تصدقون إنه أحرز 25 هدفاً للمريخ كثاني أكثر لاعبي المريخ إحرازاً للأهداف عام 2008م بعد هيثم طمبل وبفارق هدف واحد فقط لصالح طمبل الذي سجل 26 هدفاً للمريخ؟! 



* وبالنسبة للأهداف الدولية في الموسم الفائت وباعتبار بطولة سيكافا الأخيرة ضمن منافسات موسم 2008م نجد ميدو هو أكثر لاعب سوداني سجل أهدافاً دولية بمشاركة لاعب الهلال مهند الطاهر حيث سجل كل منهما 7 أهداف في الموسم المنتهي، وإن جاء آخر هدف لميدو مع بدايات السنة الجديدة. 



* تفضيل المدرب كروجر للاعب ايداهو على ميدو يعود لأن الألمان يفضلون لاعب المجهود البدني أكثر من اللاعب الماهر الذي يتربص داخل منطقة الجزاء.. وكروجر خريج مدارس الماكينات الألمانية على عكس سحرة السامبا البرازيليين الذين يفضلون اللاعب الموهوب أكثر من لاعب المجهود البدني. 



* لكن الموهبة الفذة للاعب عبدالحميد وإحرازه للأهداف من فرص صعبة حتماً ستجبر كروجر على الإعتماد عليه في الهجوم. 



* بجانب موهبته كهداف فميدو ما شاء الله يتميز بخاصية فريدة تتمثل في كون معظم أهدافه حلوة وفنانة تسحر الجمهور وتنال الإعجاب والتصفيق وهذه الميزة لا يشبهه فيها أي لاعب في العالم ونتحدى بعمل شريط فيديو أو سي دي يجمع لقطات أهداف ميدو الساحرة وليتم نفس العمل مع أهداف دروغبا وأبوتريكة وحتى رونالدينهو وميسي وكريستيانو رونالدو وبعدها نقارن أي اللاعبين يتفوق في عددية الأهداف الحلوة الساحرة؟!.. مع ملاحظة إننا هنا نتحدث عن طريقة وروعة إحراز الأهداف وليس عن مهارات تخطي المدافعين والوصول للمرمى!! 



* وبهذه المناسبة أناشد مبدعي المريخ الذين يتعاملون مع الكمبيوتر مثل نجم المنتديات الالكترونية شيبا ليقوموا بحصر لقطات أهداف عبدالحميد وجمعها في "سي دي" أو عبر موقع خاص للاعب في الشبكة العنكبوتية مع التركيز على الأهداف الرائعة مثل هدفه الباكوورد في مرمى الهلال وهدفه البديع في مرمى الموردة بالكعب وهو طائراً في الهواء وبعض أهدافه في دورة سيكافا السابقة وأهدافه الثلاثة الجميلة في مرمى الوحدات الأردني وهدفه الأخير في مرمى الوكرة وغير ذلك من الأهداف الكثيرة الجميلة التي يسجلها ميدو في الدوري ويمكن الاستعانة بمكتبة تلفزيون النيل الأزرق. 

* أنا واثق إذا تم جمع أهداف ميدو عبر موقع خاص باللاعب أو تم حصرها عبر موقع اليوتيوب مع الاستعانة بوكيل لاعبين أوروبي لما بقي ميدو في السودان كثيراً. 

* ونناشد أيضاً مبدعي المريخ بالعمل على توثيق اللقطات والأهداف الجميلة التي يحرزها لاعبو المريخ محلياً ودولياً وعلى مستوى المنتخب مثل مرجيحات العجب وهدف طمبل في شباك مالي على طريقة ميسي ومارادونا وبيليه.. ويمكن طبع هذه الأهداف واللقطات على أقراص سي دي وبيعها للجمهور من داخل نادي المريخ. 

(( مامون أبو شيبة )) - الصدي - 

بعض اهداف هذا اللاعب
هدف ميدو العجيب

http://vimeo.com/3094971

واروع الاهداف تجدونها في موقع السعودي علي اليوتيوب
هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/abdalhamid7





للامانة فان هذا المعلومات منقولة من منتدي محبي المريخ والاهداف من منتدي الجماهير


*

----------


## ود عقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجمة السعد
					


* عبدالحميد مهاجم ماكر وكما قال كروجر إنه يسجل الهدف من نصف الفرصة!! وليت كروجر عرف هذه الحقيقة مبكراً منذ الموسم الفائت، وليته منحه الفرص الكثيرة التي كان يمنحها لعلاء الزهرة في البطولة الأفريقية. 




طيب ياسي كروجر ياخي لو إنت عارف كدا ... ليه مخندقو في الكنبة لحدي ماقرب يصقر .... وبرضو جميعنا بريدوا سعودي ياميدو الكفر حقو واللعب سيدو 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*لاعب حريف لا شك في ذلك ولكن اسلوب التعامل مع عدم اشراكه

ياخذ من رصيد ذلك الفتي المبدع وانا اجد له العزر لانه لاعب صغير يمكن ان يتعامل

بردود الافعال والتاثر بالصحافة المقرضة ولكن علي مجلس ادراة الفريق ان تعمل جاهده 

لحل القضية وليس التشفي مع السعودي وغيره من اللاعبين الصغار حتي يستفيد المريخ من 

موهبته الفذه التي لا يختلف عليها اثنان
*

----------


## ابوبكرالتوم

*عبدالحميد السعودي لاعب من افضل الاعبين
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكرالتوم

*يا جماعه صحي العجوز ده داير اعتزل
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*والله الولد ميدو دا لو قال خير احسن منه مافي
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*:iog_ehdda.gif::iog_ehdda.gif::iog_ehdda.gif::iog_  ehdda.gif:طيب بعد الكلام الجميل ده عن ميدو وموهبته التي يعرفها الجميع  لابد ان يسارع عادل ابوجريشة والكوكبة التي معه بحل مشكلة هذا الفنان الموهوب المحبوب من جماهير الزعيم خاصة وان اعين الوصيفاب لازالت ترصد ميدو ولعبدالحميد نقول نحن نحبك ياميدو ومكانك الطبيعي بين كوكبة الزعيم فسارع بالعودة لامتاع معجبيك ولاتحرمنا من اهدافك التي نحن في شوق لها حفظك الله ابنا من ابناء الاحمر ولك الحب .
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*كما تعودنا من الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة في مثل هذه المواقف نرجو سرعة حل مشكلة ميدو حتي يمتعنا باهدافه الرائعة
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*وعاد ميدو ياصفوه ميدو في تمرين المريخ اليوم بعد لقاءه بالوالي امس اللهم اجعل ايامنا كلها افراحا
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*خبر للتو جاءني من ارض الوطن بالتلفون ان ميدو سيعود في تمرين اليوم استعدادا لشباك الموردة والتي تعرف ميدو جيدا
                        	*

----------


## orgwan

*الرجاء من الاخ الاعب المميز السعودى البقاء مع فريقة وان تحل الخلافات بالعقل
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*ان اراد عبدالحميد الذهاب فالباب يمشي جمل حواء المريخ قادرة علي انجاب مليون عبدالحميد  اقفلوا هذا الملف واريحونا المريخ غني بابنائه ولامكان في المريخ لمتمرد
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*نعم يا نجمه السعد
ان عبدالحميد لاعب موهوب من طراز فريد فانا محتار لماذا لايلعب هذا الفتى
في عهد المستر اتوفستر كان اللاعب الاساسي في التشكيله وعندما ذهب 
بقى في دكة البدلاء اتمنى ان يمشي اللاعب طمبل حتى يلقى ميدو الخانه..
يا نجوم السعودي عودي..
                        	*

----------


## الرشيدخضراحمد

*الكسل مشكله والتواطع من اهم اسباب لنجاح
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*قتلوك ياخر عقد الزمن الجميل
قتلوك لانك تري وهم لايرون
قتلوك لأنك الحريف الفنان
قتلوك لأنك تعرف وهم لا يعرفون
وتبقي الحقيقة انك لعاب :1 (24):فقط
*

----------


## سيزر

*والله الحقيقة انو ميدو حريف
                        	*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*ميدو مهم وضرورى للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

